# dog parks



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello everyone i took duke to the dog park today and well lets just say i left peed off the last two times ive gone the same gsd is brawling with every dog in the park and the owner just sits there with her sun glass on and does nothing while all the other responsible dog owners pull her dog off every unsuspecting pet well this dog came at duke while i had him on a leash and he growled at him and i jumped up and said no!!! his owner gave me a look and i gave her one back . i have a 8 month old pup she has a 5 year old adult male my dog is bigger but hers is large also i hate owners who let thier dogs behave poorly and act like its ok what the heck!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, those are the idiots you have to look out for. The first time we went, we had been there for a few hours with no issues, everyone was having a blast, getting along fine. Someone comes in with a Chihuahua with small-man syndrome that chases around a pit bull. Well, the pit bull didn't like it and about killed the Chihuahua. The pit bull's stupid owner stood up and watched, while EVERY other dog owner CHARGED toward the fight to pull her off of the Chi and some guy carried her over to the woman. The woman then proceeds to strangle the dog by carrying her by her choke chain, punching her in the head, screaming at her.... 

Just gotta be careful at dog parks and watch carefully. I personally would have said something about her bringing that dog to the park. Can you report her?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Doesn't surprise me one bit. Do you have a perfectly happy puppy willing to play with any dog and you're looking to change that? All you have to do is bring it to the dog park and you'll have a fear aggressive dog in no time.

Obviously that's a little sarcasm, but i'm obviously not a fan of dog parks for this exact reason.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the dog park. I've never had a personal problem there. The pit bull/Chi incident was the first and last problem we'd ever seen there. 

You just have to be very careful and be very aware of all of the other dogs, and if you see something you don't like, leave. It's a risk that I'm willing to take, and for me it's been worth it thus far. Around here, people seem reasonably smart with their dogs (for the most part).


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll admit I have a tendency to be risk-averse, but a dog park just sounds like a dog fight waiting to happen to me. I can't imagine ever taking Shasta to a dog park.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Why was your dog on a leash in a dog park?

Unfortunately, these things happen, and it's why you screen who's in the park before you enter and leave without entering when they're there to avoid problems. 

btw, I'd report her to the city, township, or owner of the park.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

I got there before said gsd arrived and so it was cool to enter however after I herd the first screams from the dog fight involving said gsd I leashed Duke because I knew this dog was going to come over to Duke and he did. The same dog the week before attacked another dog.and the owner just sat on a bench and watched. Thanks for the advice I will contact the park department and let them know.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't do them anymore. A bad experience can imprint a young dog. It's not worth the risk. Most of the big cities have meet up groups that you can join and socialize your dog there.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Not sure what part of No Calif (Bay Area?) you're in or the size/location of this dog park, but it sounds like you did act to protect your dog. Short of leaving as soon as you were aware that the problem child had arrived. Reporting the person and getting others to report as well may help - the local authorities may try to drive by and keep more of an eye out for the pair. The more folks you can get to make a complaint the more likely the district is to try to act. 

Depending on where you are and how far you're willing to go/drive, there are other open space options available. Local and small dog parks may still be the only option for many, but my preference is to get out in the regional parks which IMO are much nicer for the dogs.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

No dog parks for me either for the simple reason that it is a totally uncontrolled environment.  What I do is get the neighbors dogs together with mine for "play time". I know the dogs and the owners. No fuss no muss.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Since your in California, look for dog beaches. There is on in Huntington Beach, but its in So Cal.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I did leave the park right after the dog growled at Duke. And I am in the sf bayarea on the peninsula. I'm going to look at all other options no more dog Parks.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Good for you, very little good comes of them. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/138041-public-dog-parks.html


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't go to public dog parks, either. I do go to two where I work, which are very different. . . very few dogs, very conscientious owners.

There was a dog like the one you describe in a park where I walked my dogs twice a day. I single-handedly threw the woman and her dog out of the park: I lost it on her one day (the second time her dog attacked one of mine) and told her I and my neighbors were sick of seeing her dog start fights with every "regular" there and then watch her laugh about it -- I told her she wasn't welcome there.
I figured I wasn't stopping my walks; I'd try to humiliate her into leaving. She did. 

I have NO tolerance for people who allow and even promote thise behavior in their dogs. 

Arycrest knows I had a GSD who was a real pill around other dogs. I did not let that dog off leash around other dogs, and there was no way in **** I was taking her to a dog park so that she could terrorize everyone.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i hate dogparks too! but i miss them. wish there was an exclusive one here. i wouldn't mind paying a bit but anyway.
one time we were at ours and my mia was playing running, happy (shes on something i swear, she seems deliriously happy socializing!) and there comes a woman with a pitmix on a leash, frothing at the mouth, growling, the whole nine yards. i am not very experienced but any idiot cud tell that this dog off leash was going to be trouble!. the owner was by us and a couple of other people and she admitted that her dog was agrressive but she is trying to get him socialized blah blah if only he cud be off leash!! my good friend who was with us actually suggested to my horror that she let him off leash to 'see' how he reacts!!!!! the owner was ofcus happy but i wasn't having my timid mia being made into an experiment which may have gone wrong! i called her back , leashed her and stood in front of her lest this mad woman actually unleashed her dog. but i must have been looking mad and rude, and there was no support from anybody else so thank God she didn't and she left! that was a disaster waiting to happen. i cud see mia going up to him, the idiot that she is and being mauled!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can't blame dog parks for bad
dog behaviour. it's irresponsible owners
who haven't trained and socialized their
dogs.

i go to a dog park and a play group.
the play group is in the woods near my house.
sometimes there's 25 dogs there
running around all over the place.

rarely do the dogs get aggressive. when they
do yelling at them makes them stop so it's not
that bad.

when my dog was younger we had play groups
at our house and other peoples homes. sometimes
we met up for group walks in the woods.

i think you and the others at the dog park
should say something to lady with 
the aggressive dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My almost 17 month old male GSD goes to the Dog Park at least once a week. We have never had a problem there. He runs and plays with all of the dogs there, both big and small. When we are there I watch all the dogs closely and if I see body language change or I see something that I dont like we move on to a different part of the park or we leave.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

It is true you should not let one bad apple spoil the bunch but I think me personally will find another ways to socialize Duke. Maybe when he is older and not a pup any more then I will try again.


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

No dog parks for me either. The popular one in town is loaded with parvo. I just take my GSD around with dogs that I know are safe. The fighting problem just makes the whole thing a no-brainer for me: NO dog parks for me.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

No dog parks for me either. One attack on your dog and you could have preemptive strikes from your dog out of fear for the rest of his/her life.

People use dog parks like some sort of Pre-school. They let them loose to let other dogs babysit.

I would rather take my dog to dog safe homes and then spend time enrolled in obedience, agility, etc where not only does my dog get dog socialization but they get active learning and the opportunity to do a "job".


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got my personal dog park across the street.=) No other dogs, we occasionally get birds, and tons of space to run!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

There's a new dog park opening up in the city I'm moving to this week, and it's awesome. MANY acres, small and large dog section, agility section, pond w/ beach, dock for diving, trails, and a shop with bathing and such. 

I get to train classes and teach seminars there this fall for a reduced membership!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

unfortunalty every time i go, either, shilo gets growled, snaoped at or into a fight, shes the weak on that gets picked on, then chucho doesnt let anything slide and goes and joins fights! hes a wierd one, we dont really go anymore.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm a dog park person. for me its a great way to socialize my dogs and let them burn off steam. The ONLY problem we've ever had was a St. bernard would ALWAYS attack Riley. He's never been capable of defense fighting and he's terrified of St. bernards. The owner KNEW her dog was an issue we certain dogs, mainly shepherds. She tried shock collars and keeping her on a leash but considering the st. was almost 200 lbs and the owner weighed nothing more than a wet feather it didnt work. After severel other owners had issues, the woman was banned from the park with her dog. Since there havent been any problems. Generally we chase off the bad ones pretty quickly after the St. bernard experience. But now we live in NC and the only dog park i'm aware of is on base housing. There have NEVER been any problems at this park. Its mostly GSDs and dobermans, big/small dog areas, aggressive dogs are not allowed and any dog you're trying to socialize has to be leashed and muzzled and when they can relax outside the gate, they're allowed in still leashed and muzzled. When they're good with that they're allowed off leash but still muzzled. There is an MP usually in charge so things stay pretty chill. It depends on where you go but i would NEVER take my puppy in to the dog park without being fully vaccinated!


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

I have not been back to dog Parks maybe we Duke gets older and less impressionable.


----------



## Myles (May 23, 2010)

Ugh!! I hate that! its so wierd the people we have the most problems with at Max's favorite park are always wearing sunglasses. Hmmmm >:l


----------

